# Logan Canyon



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to try elk hunting up around Beaver Mountain and Franklin Basin this year on the archery hunt. Just wanted to know what people's experience has been in these areas. How does the population of animals seem to be and how is the terrain in this area? Soon as the weather gets better I'll be up doing some scouting of my own in these areas, but just kind of want to get an idea of what to expect. You can PM me if you want. Thanks, Utbowhntr


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My uncle and cuz have killed some nice bulls up logan canyon. Yes i know it aliean unite they had a le tag. It pretty nice up and there. im not shure what the train is like in that area. Where I have been it has it steep canyons and then not so bad ones. good luck on your hunt.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have hunted that area before. I drew the North Cache archery tag this year so I will be there again. I think that area is like most others in the state. It depends on the weather. The hotter it is the hard the hunt is. Last year during the archery hunt it was very though. The elk from things I heard did not move into that area as much as normal. They also did not move during the day. It was very hot by 10 am. They stayed more on the south end. We did find elk though. We did not see any spikes just smaller bulls.( but I know there are some huge bulls there) The deer herd is small but there are some good bucks. As far as the terrain goes. It is very steep and deep stuff. The brush is think the hills are steep. It is a very hard place to hunt and doing it with a bow make it that more difficult. There also can be a lot of pressure there on the weekends from ATV users and hikers. There are very few roads so you will be hiking it. It is the perfect place if you have a horse. If your willing to put a lot of effort and blood sweat and tears into it it is one of the best places to hunt. But if you are looking for an easy hunt with a good chance at a kill this is not the hunt for you.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Having a bit of knowledge of the area, I would say that your chances are decent to harvest an animal. However, you are going to have to do some homework. Remember that the unit is not limited just to Logan Canyon. There are elk in every canyon. There are quite a few spikes in the area, and there are some monster bulls.

The key to that area is water. If you find water and watch, you'll see critters.

Weatherby, PM me. I have questions for you.


----------

